
These States Allow Schools to Hit Students - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/12/01/503749071/these-states-allow-schools-to-hit-students
======
OldSamaritan
I don't think it's a bad thing. It's a dangerous thing, but not bad per say.

The last years everything is changing to a "ME"-culture, of which this is also
evidence. Respect for teachers is disappearing, and when a child gets bad
grades, the teacher is the bad guy or woman...

I am a firm believer of a safe environment for children. But I also believe
that complete freedom is not the solution.

------
Chuckalucky89
The fact that there are still laws in place isn't that surprising, especially
when you see the little colorful geographical map from NPR. It's another
example backwards, forgotten laws that need to change.

